# Herstmonceux Livery Yard



## SInce (29 December 2013)

I have the opportunity to open a small Livery Yard of 6 stables offering DIY or Part Livery in the area of Herstmonceux, East Sussex. The purpose of this post is to gauge the demand for Livery services in this area. 

The Yard would consist of:
- 6 internal stables 
- A small indoor school
- The possibility of a 20 x 40 outdoor floodlight school
- 200 acres of private off road hacking
- A cross country course on private land
- All year individual or group turn out 
- Bedding, feed and hay/haylage for sale on site

If you would be interested or know of anyone that may be interested in Livery services in this area please feel free comment or PM me.


----------



## Becca-84 (31 December 2013)

I can certainly think of several people who would be interested. What sort of size is the indoor school and what turnout arrangements would you have (ie group or individual, limited or all year)?


----------



## SInce (1 January 2014)

Thank you for the reply. It will be a 25m x 15m indoor school. We have enough room to have an outdoor grass school as well. We would have individual turnout or group if preferred and it would be all year turnout.


----------



## Becca-84 (2 January 2014)

Ok great. Ill mention this thread to those i think may be interested and tell them to get in touch.


----------



## SInce (3 January 2014)

Becca-84 said:



			Ok great. Ill mention this thread to those i think may be interested and tell them to get in touch.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, thank you very much for your time.


----------



## nagseastsussex (7 January 2014)

Yes we certainly would be currently in livery in herstmonceux.  Whereabouts would it be roughly speaking?


----------



## SInce (15 January 2014)

nagseastsussex said:



			Yes we certainly would be currently in livery in herstmonceux.  Whereabouts would it be roughly speaking?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in replying. It would be between Herstmonceux and Bodle Street Green. I will keep you updated on here once we have a time frame.


----------



## vam (16 January 2014)

If you where my way i would bite your hand off and i know a couple of others that would too. Good luck, i dont think you will have a problems filling stables.


----------



## Angelbones (16 January 2014)

I'd be interested in having more details when you have them. Thanks.


----------



## lovemyned (20 January 2014)

Hi, I would be interested too when you have more details. Thanks


----------

